# future: motion verb



## Odriski

Hi, today a friend, who is good at Russian language, told me that Motion Verbs could not follow "буду/будешь/будет". Then I think since Czech language is also a slavic languege, there should be a lot of the same points as Russian language. 
So, my question is: can't Motion Verbs follow budu/budeš/bude/budeme/budete/budou? Such as bude letět, budu přijít, budeš chodit...are these wrong sentences? If so how to express their corresponding future tense?

Thank you


----------



## francisgranada

_Bude letět_, _budeš chodit_ are ok, but _budu přijít _is wrong (as far as I remeber, in Russian it'similar). I think that generally the prefixed verbs cannot form the future using budu, budeš ... etc. because they have perfective aspect. Thus _přijdu, pojedu, najdu, napíšu, poletím ... _indicate _a priori_ the future, so they cannot be used with budu, budeš ...


----------



## bibax

The (imperfective) verbs of motion form the future tense by the prefix *po-* (or *pů-* < *pó-). The prefixed forms pojedu, poletím, ponesu, etc. look like perfective forms, so they naturally express the future (without budu, budeš, etc.), however they have no infinitives cross: pojet, poletět, ponést , etc.).

jdu - půjdu (not budu jít)
jedu - pojedu
letím - poletím
plavu - poplavu
nesu - ponesu
vezu - povezu
...

Not applicable to the corresponding (imperfective) frequentative verbs, they form the future tense normally: chodím - budu chodit (not pochodím), jezdím - budu jezdit, létám - budu létat, nosím - budu nosit etc.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> ... however they have no infinitives cross: pojet, poletět, ponést , etc.).


In Slovak "poletieť" doesn't sound innatural to me, however I don't know if it is considered "spisovné". Isn't it possible in Czech?


----------



## Hrdlodus

bibax said:


> jdu - půjdu (not budu jít)
> chodím - budu chodit (not pochodím)


But in one case "pochodit" exists.

S tím u mě nepochodíš. = You can't be successful with it at me.
S tím bys tam mohl pochodit. = You can gain success with it there.

It doesn't mean anything with going. It is some idiom(?).




francisgranada said:


> In Slovak "poletieť" doesn't sound innatural to me, however I don't know if it is considered "spisovné". Isn't it possible in Czech?


I think, it is "spisovné". But pravidla.cz doesn't know it.
"Tak jsem domluvil s pilotem, že nás pustí do kokpitu. Prý si budeme moct i trochu poletět."

Maybe _ponést_ too.
"Já to ponesu!" "Dobrá, ale můžeš to ponést sem?"


----------



## francisgranada

Hrdlodus said:


> ...  "Tak jsem domluvil s pilotem, že nás pustí do kokpitu. Prý si budeme moct i trochu poletět."
> Maybe _ponést_ too.  "Já to ponesu!" "Dobrá, ale můžeš to ponést sem?"


 Exactly, this is what I wanted to say (including "ponést") ... Only for curiosity, even _*pôjsť_ (< po+ísť) exists in some dialects, e.g. in Eastern Slovakia in the form _pujsc.                                                                                                                  _


----------



## Hrdlodus

francisgranada said:


> Only for curiosity, even _*pôjsť_ (< po+ísť) exists in some dialects, e.g. in Eastern Slovakia in the form _pujsc.                                                                                                                  _


In Czech is _pojíst_ (en = eat) not wrong. (Pojďme pojíst. = Come to eat.)


----------



## francisgranada

Hrdlodus said:


> In Czech is _pojíst_ (en = eat) not wrong. (Pojďme pojíst. = Come to eat.)


Yes, but it is something else, not _po+jít _(in Slovak it would be _pojesť < po+jesť_).


----------



## Hrdlodus

francisgranada said:


> Yes, but it is something else, not _po+jít _(in Slovak it would be _pojesť < po+jesť_).


I Czech _pojít_ means only _to die_.


----------



## Odriski

Thanks, bibax, very impressive!


----------

